# Upgrade?



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm eligible for an upgrade finally but I have a question. I was grandfathered in on the unlimited data. If I upgrade and sign a new contract will I be forced to go to the tiered plans? I know it will stay the same if I buy one at full price but I don't wanna do that. Id rather sign a new contract but I don't want tiered data. Any insight on this?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm assuming you're on verizon, although you didn't say so. You will keep your unlimited data if you upgrade now, and by now I mean now.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

+1 on the now. As soon as the data share thing drops, no more chance of unlimited data. Period.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

I am on Verizon. What's this data share?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

NicT said:


> I am on Verizon. What's this data share?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


More people can chime in but basically instead of a data limit (or lack thereof) for one line/device, you get a data cap on your account, and that's for every line/device on it, and the data is, wait for it...shared for everything on it.


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

Yet another way to screw us.







when does it take effect?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometime this summer. No exact date given.


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

So if I upgrade now ill still have unlimited data and then when that goes into effect everyone will be on data share. Am I understanding this correct?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

That's the word on the street.


----------



## Jubeekabee (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm currently using a droid x and I'm eligible on friday to upgrade. Should I go with the razr maxx and unlim data or risk the data while waiting for s3? Community's thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

You're guaranteed your data now. You can always sell the MAXX after the S3 drops if need be.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Can you afford to wait and buy the sg3 outright? That, from what I read, would be best. And then you can also discuss what options there are for off contract pricing and share with us


----------



## Jubeekabee (Jul 14, 2011)

Good advice from both...although I dont think I will be able to buy sg3 outright.







I will likely go with the maxx tomorrow, unless something big hits the news by then. Thanks again!


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

Jubeekabee said:


> I'm currently using a droid x and I'm eligible on friday to upgrade. Should I go with the razr maxx and unlim data or risk the data while waiting for s3? Community's thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


Thats my dilemma lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

So what came out of this? Did you get the Razor?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Just a heads-up: S3 goes on pre-order the 6th and if you do pre-order you will be able to get it at the subsidized price and still keep Unlimited. Word is that that will end July 1st.


----------

